# What kinda dog do u guys recomend?



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

Im thinking about getting a dog. I want a dog that doesnt bark a lot at night, short hair and likes to jog. I like the looks of pitbulls, dobermans, and rots. what can u tell me bout those 3 dogs?? thanks.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

of those 3 dogs i want rotweiler the least because of the size.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

my dog never barks she is a wolf hybrid chow mix, great dog


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

but at the same time she can be a mean little bitch


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Given the chance, they will all hump your leg!









Moved to the lounge


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Pitbull Terrier all the way...or a little Beagle...







!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

A pitbull rots I guess have been known to turn on their owners more, I like pits and rots never petted a doberman


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

hmmm, a mut is always cool. I have a pit/lab mix, a very sweet dog
check my sig for pics.

My friend has a boston terrier/miniature doberman mix, looks like an over grown brindle chihuaha.


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

How about a boxer. I love boxers they are great!!!
Look scary but they are great pets!!


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

nice dog mr meanor. i dont really like boxers.... i do like jack russel terriers except that their really hyper.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

go for a pitbull..... I love them.. I sadly live in downtown and can't get one


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

pcrose said:


> A pitbull rots I guess have been known to turn on their owners more, I like pits and rots never petted a doberman


 almost every time a dog turns on its owner its because the owner has in some way in the past abused their dog, if you raise a dog from a puppy and treat it like you would your children they would never turn on you


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

I used to have a rottie, she was a great dog i loved her. But i really like pits too i wanna get a pit when i get a house.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2004)

I always wanted a doberman, but I live in a condo. :sad: 
If you like to jog and have a big yard, a doberman would be a good dog for you.

Dobermans have a bad reputation, but most of those are over-told stories about a few over-bred animals back when Magnum PI was on TV and dobermans were all the craze.

The real fact is dobermans are high energy and intelligent dogs. A quick walk to the fire hydrant once an evening after the dog has spent the day staring at a wall isn't going to be enough excercise or mental stimulation. Pent up energy and boredom will cause the dog to make trouble.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Doberman...best dogs ever!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Bull Mastif









Short hair, loves to run, doesnt bark...unless strange is going on. Great dog that never starts a fight with other dogs....but kicks the sh*t out of any dog that messes with him.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

wasnt there a bull mastiff in that one movie with tom hanks back in the day?


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

the pitt i saw last night was bad ass. the dogs father had a big white head and was buff. The owner says he puts a weighted leash on him and walks him all the time. Whats up with blue pits? Are they expensive because of the color?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

That was a french mastif...I had one of those also...another great dog.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

> wasnt there a bull mastiff in that one movie with tom hanks back in the day?


If I remember correctly ... Turner and Hooch!!


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

yeah...turner and hooch was what i was thinking.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

i dont plan on getting one, but what do u guys think of st bernards and german shepards?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

> ... what do u guys think of st bernards and german shepards?


Had a friend with a St Bernard before ... the dog had its own couch and buy was it loud when it snored!! Nice dog though!! Since his was older it didn't run alot!!


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I like American Bulldogs, the same kind as Chance in Homeward Bound.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Another pic


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> Doberman...best dogs ever!


 doberman








Best dog ever.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I like Alaskan Huskies but pits are cool. I think tweaked is trying to find a good home for his pit and is in the bay area.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Pits are freakin AWESOME!

My best friend used to have one and she was about THE greatest dog ever lol.

But my favorite are German Sheperds theyre just so awesome looking them and wolf hybrids lol.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> but at the same time she can be a mean little bitch


 How do u make her do that??

I have a German shepherd, Rottweiller, Doberman X!!! Hes so adorable but as all puppys can be a lil sh!t!!!!







Love him 2bits tho!! Hes 7months old!!


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

great lookin dog extreme!


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Dobermans are great dogs to have, but definately not a dog to have if your gone a lot. My fathers co-worker had one and he went on vacation for a weekend, needless to say when he got back he was attacked and needed to get rid of the dog.


----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

go with the pit.
I got a brindle pit
zues


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

xtreme_pingu said:


> How do u make her do that??


 I make a really high pitched noise and she hates it, so she snarls growls and shows her teeth, her bark is much meaner than her bite


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

all 3 of those dogs bark alot at night, theyre guard dogs. get a pug, theyre funny looking.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

this ones the best


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

KingJeff said:


> great lookin dog extreme!


 U think??? Thanx!!!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

As an owner and a breeder of Dobermann i say go for it.Last litter of mine was 14 Dobs!!!!!
As you can see in my sig i have 2 females Judy (mother) and Arwen (kid from the last litter).
Dobermann's are fast,very energetic,great guards,very loyall and very very very smart dogs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And they *DONT* get crazy.......









I AM A DOBERMANN FANATIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!









Jim


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

HOW do you guys feel about cropping the ears of a pit? my friend is thinking about doing that. iS it just for looks? A co worker said its for health reasons also because of the diseases it can catch??? is she right?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

yes she is animals can get many diseases in their ears that is why we have stuff we have to put in our ferrets ears so they don't get mites and such


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

have you ever thought about geting a boxer there great dogs very protective and great with kids or get a amaican stafisher terir there great dogs look like pits but there not and less know for dog fights and turning on there owners


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i have a golden and a chow mix. both lazy. both do care. both take up air. both take up space. both are lazy. both almost never move.

but i still love them


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

KingJeff said:


> HOW do you guys feel about cropping the ears of a pit? my friend is thinking about doing that. iS it just for looks? A co worker said its for health reasons also because of the diseases it can catch??? is she right?


 i think it is just a look. also it hurt badly for the dog. i wouldnt recommend doing it. also i am not sure about the ear thing but it is the outter ear that they crop so all or most of the diesiease are found in the midlle or inner ear area. i think it just lets the ear have better hearing and airing it out


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

they used to crop ears on boxer's when they used them in germany for boar hunting to avoid injury


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

they croped the pit bulles ears as low as they could so they wouldnt get ripped off in fights


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

if they are young it doesn't hurt as bad so if you are going to do it make it soon after you get it....ear cropping that is


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

Let me see,, hmmm,, I'd go with a ...








But I'm very biased.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Get a Basenji. They are a medium/small sized dog that is incapable of barking. It is actually called "The Barkelss Dog". They are also one of the first dogs to be domesticated. They have short hair and would jog with you as well. Not to mention they are sight AND sent hounds. Very nice dogs.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Red Eyes said:


> > wasnt there a bull mastiff in that one movie with tom hanks back in the day?
> 
> 
> If I remember correctly ... Turner and Hooch!!


 it was actually a french mastiff...


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

A black lab.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

KingJeff.

Where are you located? I'm in Pittsburg, California and as one of the members have mentioned, I do have a 4 mos old female pitbull that I need to fine a home for. I was offering her for $350 to Pfury member and listed her in the local papers for $500.

Being that she is getting up there in age and I have no room for her, I'm just intested in finding her a good home. If you live within driving distance from me she's yours FREE. I'll even throw in ADBA reg papers. If you live at a distance, you'll need to cover the shipping cost (runs a little over $200). Check my post listed in the buy/sell for bloodline info.

This pic was taken day after Xmas.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Also to add, all dogs will bark if there is a cause. In general, Dobes & Rotts are more prone to barking then pits. Dobes and Rotts are pretty big (both tall dogs) compared to pits. Pits generally come in 3 size range. You have the big guys that run at over 60lbs (some going over 100lbs these are American Staffs or show type lines) and stand at over 18 inches at the shoulder. You have the true American Pits that run between 40-55lbs and stand around 16 inches at the shoulder. Then you have the smaller verisons that are under 40lbs (hard to get - mostly come off of English Staf lines).

Most of the pits found in the papers are Am Staf's from show lines. They are breed for looks mostly (which most Blue's are with a few exception). You'll also find the average size pit's, but most are poor breed dogs and mine as well be Am Staf's. You'll want to stay away from these. Stay with game lines otherwise you might be unlucky and get a man aggressive pit. The smaller pits are hard to get both in terms of price willing sellers.

Hope this helps?


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Pitbull Terrier all the way...or a little Beagle...:laugh: !


 He said Dogs that Dont Bark Much at night.
My Beagles Bark up a storm at night, 
There so cute though when there Pups.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> my dog never barks she is a wolf hybrid chow mix, great dog


 Thats a cool looking Dog.


----------



## Little Jon (Jul 6, 2003)

I love pitbull's they are my favorite dog but they arent for everone they can be hyper at times bark at nothing chew thing's up other than that they are pretty cool to have.Here is a pic of my jeep/rascal dog hanging from a rope


----------



## Little Jon (Jul 6, 2003)

another


----------



## Little Jon (Jul 6, 2003)

1 of my other pit's


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

If anything you should really go to your local shelter and adopt a dog. You would be surprised on how many great dogs they have there that need a good home. I volunteer a few days a week at my local shelter and I'm fostering this pitbull mix.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

those are some nice dogs i like mini dachsunds because they are so damn fierce, and english bulldogs are another great looking dog.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Dogo Argentino


----------



## pinoy (Oct 10, 2003)

go for pitbulls!


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

id say doberman, if trained right they can be about the sweetest dog in the world but ive never met a nice rot or pitbull


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Why not a Dogo from Argentina?


----------



## munky2000r (Sep 15, 2003)

boston terrier!







doesnt bark, short hair, would run after his ball all day if i let him, fast as hell too


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

PUG! i think they look very cool and arent BIG at all. my fiance wants to get one anyone have any tips,etc. i'd appreciate it :-D


----------

